
Why Does Salt Make Food Taste Better? (2018) - conse_lad
https://sparkonit.com/2018/02/25/salt-make-food-taste-better/
======
ohiovr
I am not a scientist but I think salt can make food taste better by increasing
the electrical conductivity in the mouth. Tastebuds can work better. There is
something called the bliss point with salt. Food tastes better with more salt,
but just a little over that point food can taste horrible. Maybe that is a
clue.

